# pleco???



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me what type of pleco this guy is? my dad got him from work but we dont know what species he is. Need to find him a new home sharpish as my tanks too small, and it'd help to know what he is 

thanks in advance


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Sailfin Pterygoplichthys gibbiceps


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Sailfin, I had mine 3 months ago, he was around 1 inch long, hes now over 7 inches. I am amazed at how quick they grow!


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

this guy 'his lordship as he's known has been here a few months now but hasn't grown much only bout half an inch . he's around 12 inches + but will need a tape measure to know exactly.

thank you for identifying him  will be easier (hopefully) to find him a new home now.


----------

